# Friction Sway Bars



## Swift516 (Feb 6, 2015)

i have a friction sway bar and it seems to work well... Has anyone ever ran two? One on each side? Any benefit or drawbacks...?


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

I ran two for awhile some years back but it seemed like to much. I don't know if I can explain this, so bare with me. When using two friction sway bars I had to be careful not to get them to tight. It was kind of worse than using one. If the trailer got out of line it stayed out of line. By the time I got them loose enough to not have that sensation there wasn't any pressure on them at all. It probably depends on the size and weight of everything involved but it worked better for me to use one. I came up with a hitch system that works very well for me without the need of any extra sway control so I haven't tried it since. You may need to do some experimenting. Just be careful.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey Swift516, I have an extra friction sway bar that I would be happy to send to you. I have no need for it and you won't need to buy one. Let me know!


----------

